# Letter templates



## rogersucese (Aug 22, 2010)

Could anyone tell me the best letter templates to purchase for a winter project that 
I'm working on.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi rogersucese why buy them, go to 
http://www.dafonts.com,
Free Fonts - Fonts - Cool Fonts
SimplytheBest Free Fonts

and pick out a fonts that looks good to you and print out the alphabet on your printer
then take some Transfer Paper and a stylist and go over the letter and transfer the image on to hard board and cut out w/ a scroll saw.

Printed Image
Transfer Paper
Hard Board <masonite>

Then you will have that Font Style Alphabet for life, than you just draw along the inside and outside then route the lines, if you only want a single line Sears sells a set w/ all the letters & numbers it is called "SIGN CRAFTER" but you are limited to 1.5 & 2.5" letters or numbers plus the width of the jig is not that big, so theres anouther limitation.

Dave

Dave


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I used to use a 2 size plastic set. Now I use fonts generated by the computer and wing it. I may buy an MLCS laser guided base plate for a little more accuracy. No more jigs for lerreing, far to restrictive. I have made individual letters in polycarb for routing, but they have a bit of style to them.


----------



## Funwitwood (Sep 8, 2011)

Bench Dog Tools 10-050 Interlock Signmaker's Letters Set is what I use for quick signs. Although David's suggested method is next on my list.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Hadn't thought about doing it that way... I just print out with my printer and transfer everything to the wood. Been trying to find a way to quicken things up. Thanks for the idea


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I did the same thing David Cooksey said. I cut out the alphabet and numbers on 1/4 inch hardboard. I use them for templates to cut out the letters on my band saw with 1/8 inch blade.


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

David -

Your method sounds good. Have you ever considered trying a special transfer paper such as used to make tee shirts? This transfer media is run directly through your printer then ironed unto your masonite. If this method would work, it would eliminate the sytlist work.

The special transfer sheets are readily available in many stationary stores.


Just a thought !

Regards
Ben


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> David -
> 
> Your method sounds good. Have you ever considered trying a special transfer paper such as used to make tee shirts?


Too much money.
I print out what I want, use an engraver to trace it to the wood, then freehand route it.
Here's one I made.
http://www.routerforums.com/sign-making/2865-my-first-sign-project.html


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

david cooksey said:


> Hi rogersucese why buy them, go to
> http://www.dafonts.com,
> Free Fonts - Fonts - Cool Fonts
> SimplytheBest Free Fonts
> ...


X2 on this, and probably the best way to acquire a variety of fonts. its the only way i create lettering


----------



## JanP (Nov 1, 2012)

AxlMyk said:


> Too much money.
> I print out what I want, use an engraver to trace it to the wood, then freehand route it.
> 
> As a relative novice, (and probably a bit thick!), could you please explain in more detail, the method you use to transfer the letters printed on the paper onto the actual face of the wood. Thanks


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

When my hands were steady I used a pantograph to make letters and signs. It did a good job.


----------

